# Confused - Which Optoma?



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I am ready to upgrade my old faithful Infocus X9. I have a ceiling mount and cannot change throw very much at all. I have 9' ceilings in my basement and i sit about 12' from a 100" screen. We watch mostly at night with occasional afternoon football games. Light control is pretty good as windows face east and we have good blinds. There is a pool table behind sitting area and the kids like to leave that light on during games. We watch blu-ray, Roku, cable, a pc is connected and kids use xbox. There is NO interest in 3D.

The confusion is:
1. HD131ex - least expensive open box from Amazon
2. HD141ex
3. HD25e
4. HD26
5. HD25LV - I like the output but others are close and I do not know if I need it.

I do not care if it is all digital(I don't think) as I have high speed HDMI cables (2) already run and never have used analog cable.

I sincerely appreciate any input.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just looking at your comments... The last one you say has better output. If you mean it has more Lumens... I would say go with that one if everything else meets your requirements as when the bulb wears it looses light output, and a brighter bulb might just give you the extra light you need to get some more life out of the bulb. :T


----------

